# picked up an S1000RR



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

thought I would post this up here also, I originally posted this up on some bike sites I belong to on Thurs so the dates are off but the context may be interesting to some of you

first this is the bike I bought, not exactly a stock S1RR but one nicely done with little left for me to do (Ohlins and a nice set of wheels later)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0QQ...KQ3aMEWAXQ3aIT

picked her up yesterday and trailered her home rode on my drivway last night and then

went down and got plates on the S1 today, the buyer for my RSVR Factory wired in money and had a shipper pick her up today so I am once again down to only 3 bikes.

anyway I mounted the plate on the beastie and took her out for a short 70 mi back roads get to know her romp.

I had ridden her on the driveway last night in rain mode and the throttle response in that mode is really really really forgiving, can you say twist the throttle forever and get a little bit of ooomph out of your effort (a good thing for slimy tarmac)

today I rode her into town to fuel her up in sport mode and then thu town in in this mode, throttle respnse feels really linear but nice, great mode to work thru slow in town trafic thru while paying alot of attenion to the rest of the bike.

ergos are great and I see no problem doing 300-400 mile days maybe longer on this bike at all, clean air flow and the bike just seems to disappear under you like a much much smaller size bike would only reminding you that you have a litre bike down there when you start to flick her back and forth, its a oh yeah, you are a full figured lady after all!! (but in a good way)

out to some local twisties and for the next 55 or so miles I am in race mode and wicking it up progressively, within just a few miles I find myself hammering the hrottle at apexes just to feel the bike try to rip my arms out of their sockets-- intoxicating!!

I find the throttle response to be crisp and spot on unless I am am trying to run a constant rpm at 7k then she seems to hunt just a little--- no problem down shift bring the revs up a little and feel the taut wire from my right wrist to the pavement!!!

after this run just for the fun of it I pull over and place her into slick mode, OMFG this is def the mode to be in for right NOW throttle response, feels like the throttle is hardwired to my brain, think I am gonna really like slick mode once I get a fiew K miles on her but for now when in the twisties I better run race mode as though I dont like the throttle repsonse quite as well (its like saying I dont like Blantons quite as well as woodford reserve) the electric nannies will help keep me out of trouble till I get used to this new stead.

wheelie control is really fun in race mode, found that if you hold the throttle steady once she lifts the TC will cut in and out and give you 6 inch pogo style wheelies (not upsetting but interesting) but if you just pin the throttle from 2nd-3rd and bang the gears she will give a nice low long wheelie that def brings a grin to your face.
couldnt really wail on her too much as I do not yet have my V-1 hooked up but hopefully I will have her fully sorted within the next week!!

bottom line am I gonna miss the RSVR factory, yeah I should have kept it and put it in the living room to look at in the evening, will I miss it while on the S1RR--- Not a chance!!!!


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Gorgeous bike! 

Thanks for posting your review..very interesting. I really love this bike - not sure I would fit on it well as I am 6 ft 3in. 

Ride safe on that beast!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

im 6-2 210, go sit on one, pretty comfy for a full on sport bike


----------



## former230 (May 22, 2003)

Good to know! thanks! I'm on a multistrada 1200 now and it could use a stable mate like this. 

I bet that Akra pipe sounds killer on there too. I'll have to look at youtube for some clips.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm interested in one now.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm ant it more today than yesterday.


----------

